# generador de un solo pulso con una entrada constante



## Arthur_leo (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola a todos!!!!
Necesito AYUDA para construir un circuito que genere un solo pulso con una entrada constante, lo he intentado con un 555 pero si a la entrada de este le dejo una señal constante el pulso de salida dura hasta que quito la señal de entrada, osea que el tiempo del puslo a la salida es l mismo que el de la entrada si el de la entrada es mayor que la salida del 555. El problema aqui es que la señal de entrada es constante y No puedo usar Pics o plc´s. alguien sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 13, 2006)

Arthur_leo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!!!!
> Necesito AYUDA para construir un circuito que genere un solo pulso con una entrada constante, lo he intentado con un 555 pero si a la entrada de este le dejo una señal constante el pulso de salida dura hasta que quito la señal de entrada, osea que el tiempo del puslo a la salida es l mismo que el de la entrada si el de la entrada es mayor que la salida del 555. El problema aqui es que la señal de entrada es constante y No puedo usar Pics o plc´s. alguien sabe como hacerlo?



Se llama multivibrador monoestable, buscalo así ene google y seguro hayas por montones.

Saludos


----------



## pp (Mar 19, 2006)

lo puedes hacer con otra configuracion del 555 en monoestable:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

saludos


----------

